# AMD Vega 7nm noch 2018, 25 Prozent mehr Leistung als Nvidia Turing



## ForrestGump (23. September 2018)

Quelle: AMD Vega 7nm noch 2018, 25 Prozent mehr Leistung als Nvidia Turing | PC Builder's Club 

AMD Vega 7nm noch 2018, 25 Prozent mehr Leistung als Nvidia Turing

7nm ist im Anflug
Während sich in den letzten Wochen die Berichterstattung hauptsächlich um Nvidias Turing gedreht hat, ist eine Ankündigung von AMD fast untergegangen. Das Unternehmen kündigte an, gut im Zeitplan mit den ersten 7nm-Produkten zu sein. 2019 kommen die ersten Produkte mit Zen 2-Architektur auf den Markt, zuerst in Form der neuen Epyc-Prozessoren namens Rome. Viel interessanter ist jedoch derzeit wohl die Grafikkartensparte. Während Nvidia mit Turing noch auf 12nm-Strukturbreite setzt, bringt AMD noch dieses Jahr die ersten 7nm-Grafikprozessoren auf den Markt.

AMDs nächster großer Meilenstein ist die Vorstellung unseres kommenden 7nm-Produktportfolios, einschließlich der anfänglichen Produkte mit unseren „Zen 2“-CPU-Kernen der zweiten Generation und unserer neuen „Navi“-GPU-Architektur. Mehrere 7nm-Produkte haben bereits das Tape-Out bei TSMC hinter sich, einschließlich unserer ersten 7nm-Grafikkarte, welche noch später dieses Jahr erscheinen soll, und unserer ersten 7nm-Server-CPU, welche wir für 2019 planen.

Vega 7nm soll 20,9 TFLOPS leisten

Die erste Grafikkarte mit 7nm-Strukturbreite soll dabei noch mit Vega-Architektur kommen. Der Chip heißt Vega 20 und läuft bereits testweise in einem AMD-Labor. Auch einige weitere technische Details sind bereits geleakt. So soll die erste 7nm-GPU nur als Profi-Grafikkarte kommen. Damit setzt AMD auch auf HBM2-Speicher, und zwar gleich vier Stacks zu je acht Gigabyte. Die so insgesamt 32 Gigabyte HBM2-Speicher sollen mit einem 4.096 Bit-Interface angeschlossen sein. Der Speicher soll dadurch einen Datendurchsatz von 1,28 Terabyte pro Sekunde schaffen.

Durch den Speicher, einen hohen Chiptakt und das 7nm-Verfahren von TSMC soll Vega 20 der erste Grafikprozessor sein, der über 20 TFLOPS, konkret 20,9 TFLOPS, an reiner Compute-Leistung schafft. Das suggeriert zumindest ein Leak in einem japanischen Forum. Die 7nm-Strukturbreite soll dabei den Chip auf nur 336 mm² Größe bringen. Zum Vergleich: der größte Turing-Chip von Nvidia kommt auf 754 mm², bringt jedoch „nur“ 16 TFLOPS FP32-Leistung. Sollte sich der Leak bestätigen, wäre Vega 20 um 25 Prozent leistungsfähiger als Turing.

7nm auch als Gaming-Grafikkarte
Die 7nm-Struktur soll dabei auch bei den Gaming-Grafikkarten Einzug halten. Vega 20 soll jedoch nicht als Gaming-Ableger auf den Markt kommen. Der Nachfolger namens Navi kommt erst 2019. Glaubt man den Gerüchten soll jedoch nur ein Ableger in der Mittelklasse erscheinen, der auf die Leistung der RX Vega 64 oder der GTX 1080 kommt. Zumindest bei Beginn könnte AMD also keinen wirklichen Konkurrenten für Nvidias Turing-Flaggschiffe RTX 2070, RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti liefern. Sollte Vega 20 aber tatsächlich so stark sein wie kolportiert, könnte 2019 ein noch weiter verfeinerter Ableger im Navi-Segment als Highend-Karte und als echte Turing-Konkurrenz auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## NuVirus (23. September 2018)

Falls die Karte zeitnah in Mengen und für Gamer erscheint wäre das für Nvidia doch dann der Zeitpunkt die Preise zu senken für die neuen Karten und dann reisen die Gamer Nvidia die Karten aus der Hand da ja ne 2080Ti nur noch 999 kostet oder ne 2080 noch 700€ ist ja dann der total gute Preis 

Aber erstmal abwarten ob das überhaupt in Mengen auch an Gamer geliefert werden kann und wie die Preise ausfallen^^

Schätze die Klasse drunter wird aufgrund der Kapazität mit anderem Chip noch auf sich warten lassen


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2018)

ForrestGump schrieb:


> 7nm auch als Gaming-Grafikkarte
> Die 7nm-Struktur soll dabei auch bei den Gaming-Grafikkarten Einzug halten. Vega 20 soll jedoch nicht als Gaming-Ableger auf den Markt kommen. Der Nachfolger namens Navi kommt erst 2019. Glaubt man den Gerüchten soll jedoch nur ein Ableger in der Mittelklasse erscheinen, der auf die Leistung der RX Vega 64 oder der GTX 1080 kommt. Zumindest bei Beginn könnte AMD also keinen wirklichen Konkurrenten für Nvidias Turing-Flaggschiffe RTX 2070, RTX 2080 und RTX 2080 Ti liefern. Sollte Vega 20 aber tatsächlich so stark sein wie kolportiert, könnte 2019 ein noch weiter verfeinerter Ableger im Navi-Segment als Highend-Karte und als echte Turing-Konkurrenz auf den Markt kommen.


Die HighEnd Karten sind wohl dann das Ass im Ärmel.

Bin mal gespannt wie die Effizienz der Karten aussehen wird. Hoffentlich deutlicher besser als die aktuellen Vega. Aber ich bin da zuversichtlich wenn die Chipfläche um mehr als die Hälfte reduziert wird.


----------



## RtZk (23. September 2018)

Das was dieses Jahr kommt ist völlig irrelevant und wird auf den Profimarkt kaum Auswirkungen haben, bis AMD da mal Fuß fassen können wird wird es noch ewig dauern. 
Navi wird dann 2019 gegen Nvidia's 7nm Generation antreten müssen und mit lächerlichen 25% auf Turing wird AMD ziemlich untergehen, bei Nvidia wird es eher auf 100% + rauslaufen können, zumindest wenn sie wollten, was sie aber durch AMD's Navi wohl recht sicher machen werden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. September 2018)

Vega 20 Instinct Karte wird sicherlich so 10000€ Kosten und vllt irgendwann nächstes Jahr als Titan V pendant für 1500€ bis 3000€ in ner beschnitten Variante  kommen

gibt auch Gerüchte, dass nächsten Monat Polaris 30 in 12 nm kommt ... also dauert Navi vllt noch ein wenig

falls es wirklich 20,9 TFLOPs sein sollen und Vega 20 wie Vega 10 4096 Shader hat, wären das 2,55GHz ... was sehr geil wäre aber irgendwie unrealistisch

oder vllt doch 6144 Shader mit 1,7 GHz ?

na wir werden sehen ... falls das mit den 20,9TFLOs überhaupt hinkommt


----------



## Eckism (23. September 2018)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Falls die Karte zeitnah in Mengen und für Gamer erscheint wäre das für Nvidia doch dann der Zeitpunkt die Preise zu senken für die neuen Karten und dann reisen die Gamer Nvidia die Karten aus der Hand da ja ne 2080Ti nur noch 999 kostet oder ne 2080 noch 700€ ist ja dann der total gute Preis
> 
> Aber erstmal abwarten ob das überhaupt in Mengen auch an Gamer geliefert werden kann und wie die Preise ausfallen^^
> 
> Schätze die Klasse drunter wird aufgrund der Kapazität mit anderem Chip noch auf sich warten lassen



Wieso sollte die 2080ti und 2080 günstiger werden, wenn AMD ne Mittelklasse bringt? Und nein, es kommt kein Gegenspieler zur 2080 bzw. 2080ti...ihr solltet weniger träumen.



RtZk schrieb:


> bei Nvidia  wird es eher auf 100% + rauslaufen können, zumindest wenn sie wollten.



Beim Preis könnte ich mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen, das nVidia nochmal 100%+ draufhaut.


----------



## HisN (23. September 2018)

Dieses Jahr noch?
Also die nächste zwei Monate oder 60 Tage.
Wers glaubt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. September 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr noch?
> Also die nächste zwei Monate oder 60 Tage.
> Wers glaubt.



die ersten Samples sicherlich

außerdem sind es 3 Monate ^^


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (23. September 2018)

Thread kann geschlossen werden, ist ein altes Gerücht von Wccftech (01.09.2018) was hier auch bei PCGH längst durchgekaut .... und nun von anderen Websiten wie jene der "PC Builder's Club - die News Kompositeure" - immer & immer wieder 'Recycelt' wird. >>> Vega 7nm: Laut Gerüchten schneller und kleiner als Turing


----------



## Atma (23. September 2018)

Soll diese News ein Witz sein? Die angeblichen 20,9 TFLOPs der 7nm Vega hat die japanische Seite anhand der DIE Größe und der Angaben von Globalfoundries (die inzwischen raus sind weil TSMC fertigt) zum Fertigunsprozess errechnet. Da basiert *nichts* auf irgendwelchen Fakten, es handelt sich um nichts weiter als eine Hochrechnung und somit Spekulationen. Allein der Gedanke, dass ein 336 mm² Chip einen 754 mm² Chip mal eben um 25% schlägt ... 

Wie verzweifelt ist das AMD Lager eigentlich, dass jeder Quatsch geglaubt wird?


----------



## HisN (23. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die ersten Samples sicherlich
> 
> außerdem sind es 3 Monate ^^



Irgendwann lerne ich das mit dem Rechnen noch^^


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Navi wird dann 2019 gegen Nvidia's 7nm Generation antreten müssen und mit lächerlichen 25% auf Turing wird AMD ziemlich untergehen, bei Nvidia wird es eher auf 100% + rauslaufen können, zumindest wenn sie wollten, was sie aber durch AMD's Navi wohl recht sicher machen werden.


Abwarten. Wenn Nvidias 7nm wirklich so schnell kommen. Pascal ist doch auch schon mindestens 2 Jahre auf dem Markt gewesen bis Turing gekommen ist.
Und bis dahin könnte AMD ein 7nm Refresh am Start haben. Und noch etwas % rausholen.


----------



## HannibalLecter32435 (24. September 2018)

Schwach 7nm vs 12nm. Dann wird 7nm Nvidia, Amd verblasen wie nichts.


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> falls es wirklich 20,9 TFLOPs sein sollen und Vega 20 wie Vega 10 4096 Shader hat, wären das 2,55GHz ... was sehr geil wäre aber irgendwie unrealistisch
> 
> oder vllt doch 6144 Shader mit 1,7 GHz ?



Von den alten Videocardz Leaks weiss man, dass V20 64 CUs haben wird.

Zu dem Rest hat Atma eigentlich alles gesagt. Diese "News" ist kalter Kaffee und nen feuchten Furz wert.


----------



## ReVan1199 (24. September 2018)

Bei der News musste ich irgendwie an die Werbung mit "Poor Volta" denken. Mal gucken wie die Leistung beim Compute steigt.  Ich hoffe sehr, das AMD mit Navi wieder eine Grafikkartengeneration vorstellen kann, welche für Spieler gut und preislich akzeptabel ist.


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2018)

Jetzt wird es sicher keine Polaris mehr in 12 nm vor der Tür stehen, wo 7 nm im Anlaufen ist.


----------



## onlygaming (26. September 2018)

Mit Turing hat sich Nvidia jedenfalls auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Meine Meinung. 
Ich sage nicht das AMD momentan etwas dagegen halten kann, aber warten wir ab, Zen kam auch mehr oder weniger aus dem nichts und verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot. 

Mal sehen was mit den 7nm Karten passiert.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es sicher keine Polaris mehr in 12 nm vor der Tür stehen, wo 7 nm im Anlaufen ist.


Das wäre auch Quatsch!


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wäre auch Quatsch!



Sieht aber so aus als würde einer kommen. GF muss ja auch irgendwie eingebunden werden, die kleineren Chips werden wohl als ein Polaris refresh in 12nm kommen und auch unter Navi weiter das Angebot nach unten hin ergänzen.
Zur Überbrückung erst ne "RX585er" und dann wahrscheinlich umgeleabelt als kleinere Klasse unter Navi.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Oktober 2018)

25% schneller als Turing? Das glaube ich auch erst, wenn ich unabhängige Benchmarks gesehen habe.


----------



## seahawk (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube auch, dass der Vorsprung größer sein wird.


----------



## Terence Skill (8. Oktober 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es sicher keine Polaris mehr in 12 nm vor der Tür stehen, wo 7 nm im Anlaufen ist.



Bei Golem gab es gerade heute einen Artikel das doch noch Polaris 12nm Karten anstehen...

Polaris 30: AMD soll Radeon RX 680/670 in 12 nm planen - Golem.de


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Oktober 2018)

nun, alleine durch den HBM Speicher sollten gute 10 % drinnen sein, Architekturverbesserungen und Takt um die 2,1  bis 2,2 Ghz
sollten ca. Vega 64 LC plus mindestens 30% bringen dürfen und man wäre zwischen RTX 2080 und TI


----------



## Downsampler (9. Oktober 2018)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Bei Golem gab es gerade heute einen Artikel das doch noch Polaris 12nm Karten anstehen...
> 
> Polaris 30: AMD soll Radeon RX 680/670 in 12 nm planen - Golem.de



Also wenn ich mir deren Quelle, chiphell.com, von google übersetzen lasse dann les ich nur was von AMD und Zahnpasta. xD

Google UEbersetzer

Also echt nicht schlecht diese "News" von gestern.


----------



## Terence Skill (9. Oktober 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir deren Quelle, chiphell.com, von google übersetzen lasse dann les ich nur was von AMD und Zahnpasta. xD
> 
> Google UEbersetzer
> 
> Also echt nicht schlecht diese "News" von gestern.



Der Artikel ist aber maximal seriös... Autor Marc Sauter is nen Vollblut-Nerd der lange Jahre für PCGH Extreme gearbeitet hat, bevor er zu Golem ist...


----------



## Schrotti (9. Oktober 2018)

Genauso ist es Terence.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (10. Oktober 2018)

Dafür würde ich doch glatt meine 1070ti abgeben =D


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Oktober 2018)

Kommt nun Vega 20 für Gamer zur CES Vorstellung auch noch hinzu ?


----------

